# Incapacity and industrial injuries + spanish tax



## c.barker (Jun 16, 2013)

I am using an accountant to fill in my Spanish tax for for world wide income. I have tried every where to find answers to the following questions but failing miserably.
Is my Incapacity benefit from the UK subject to Spanish tax or exempt under the HMRC double tax agreement. this Question also applies to my Industrial Injuries. I am seeing my accountant 9.0 am tomorrow


----------

